
Mysteries of Dropbox: Property-Based Testing of a Synchronization Service [pdf] - ch
http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/papers/mysteriesofdropbox.pdf
======
illumen
Property based testing really is getting some great results.

------
gcr
Abstract:

    
    
        > Abstract—File synchronization services such as Dropbox are used by
        > hundreds of millions of people to replicate vital data. Yet formal
        > models of their behavior are lacking. We present the first
        > formal—and testable—model of the core behavior of a modern file
        > synchronizer, and we use it to discover surprising behavior in two
        > widely deployed synchronizers. Our model is based on a technique for
        > testing nondeterministic systems that avoids requiring that the
        > system’s internal choices be made visible to the testing framework.

